
Hackers lay siege to voting systems to spot weaknesses in security - mch82
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/08/12/def-con-hackers-lawmakers-came-together-tackle-holes-election-security/
======
mch82
What ideas do people have for how the Hacker News community / Silicon Valley
might organize to help fix this problem?

------
gshdg
And the politicians and voting machine companies didn’t GAF.

~~~
mch82
I was at Defcon 2017 & that was the first time they’d ever had people from the
US House of Representatives visit. One Democratic Party & one Republican Party
member visited the Voting Village. It’s nice to hear a Senator attended this
year... but Congress is moving too slow and they don’t seem to understand the
severity of the issue.

